# Just for fun !



## Dlog Renim (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi all..

This morning i woke up with the idea of prospecting ! Never done that.. no tool or equipment.. don't even know where to look ? So went Youtubing a little. Listen to old timer for hint to were to dig what to look for...

Took a mini shovel, a butter container, my shoes and went climbing the bigger mountain near my place !

Half way up i found a little water fall with a little water spot at the bottom .. so took the shovel and brought back some sand and little rock at home..

Hummm now how do i recover that ? Youtubing again and saw those kind of bowl you shake.. i gave a try with a plate.. nah not for me..

But i got that video.. i liked the idea.. why work when it could be done free by something else ?

I don't know the name of that.. i dint patent it.. i copy it from youtube.. well the idea..

So took me about 30min to set up.. 0$ spend.. i have no clue of what i am doing.. no physic was study .. but it seem to work.. i tried to make a video.. but my 100$ camera wont get good or clean image 

So here some picture.. ( sorry for the mess glue.. i dint have the good stuff.. did what i could with what i have..) i don't know if i will elaborate or try to build a other since.. i am not a good prospector yet LOL . I will try to video tomorrow 

it is a slide show.. 

It is working (well to me) very well !!! (better than me with the pan haha)

I had no ''gold nugget'' to test out.. so i took 5 little round pellet, 3 piece of chain, 1 piece of jewel .. i mix them up with the sand.. and at the the end.. i had the jewel one, 2 of the piece of chain.. 4 of round pellet ... not bad ???

http://s387.photobucket.com/albums/oo312/ckielcave/Sluice/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Geo (Jul 25, 2012)

you have re-invented the rocker box. :lol: very nicely done, and by someone with no knowledge about what they were expecting. id say it was a great success. i would like to see you try it on some gold bearing material.


----------



## Dlog Renim (Jul 26, 2012)

Tomorrow i will give a try on the sand i brought back.. who know ! and i will try to make a video from my poor camera.

what else could i try that weight as same as gold ?


----------



## Geo (Jul 26, 2012)

use the pellets from a shotgun shell. get a couple if different gauge shells like #8 shot and #3 shot. count out ten shot of each and hit each with a hammer to make a flat spot so that they wont be perfectly round. add these to your mix and run it again. if it traps the shot, you will succeed in trapping gold. if the shot is lost, it will not work for gold.


----------



## Dlog Renim (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok this one cool enough..

I took my time and result is way over my taught !

Starting test pieces







In action

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQf-XgXljlI[/youtube]

After the little bucket when through 











Result !






What you think ? only lost one pieces !


----------



## Palladium (Jul 26, 2012)

I like your ambition, but is that lamp on the side of the tub plugged into a GFI outlet?


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 26, 2012)

It would have been better to continue this in the first post to make it easier on everybody.

Jim


----------



## Dlog Renim (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry i had open a other post.. dint think about that

GFI outlet is used yes on a extension with the same safety


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 26, 2012)

Dlog Renim said:


> Sorry i had open a other post.. dint think about that



A moderator can combine them if they want to. It just keeps all the previous information with the newer, plus keeps the forum cleaner.

Thanks Jim


----------



## Dlog Renim (Jul 26, 2012)

correct.. if a moderator pass by and could maybe move this thread with the first one and by the same way delete this one..

would be appreciate 

tank you

Done!

Harold


----------

